# Good news for the commuters around Orlando.



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Drove to the yard after work today. Saw a square blue sticker by the door of the 1st of many new cars recently delivered to our yard. Take a hard look. Made me smile .


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool. Opens up new trails to enjoy


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

CMJTperry said:


> Cool. Opens up new trails to enjoy


So true, didn't think of it! Can cycle to the far end and ride back, or the other way around. Going to check out the maps.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Where do you usually ride?


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

I live just off Rinehart and HE Thomas Jr Parkway in Lake Mary. Some nice trails pass right by here.


----------

